# Semi-URGENT: Memorandum



## R. Jorgensen (23 Jan 2009)

Greetings,

I have come to some predicaments in my Cadet service and I'm trying to get myself out as soon as possible (I'll be writing NSCE and possibly being employed as a Staff Cadet this summer and hopefully get into the PRes by mid-September).

*PART 1 COMPLETE (please scroll down to Part 2)*

I am currently in need for some assistance with writing an urgent last minute memorandum to address a cadet who has not been performing their duty to the proper standards that are supposed to be met as a Section Commander. I am confused with how to "open" the memorandum when addressing conduct, so far it looks like this:



> MEMORANDUM
> 
> 22 Jan 09
> 
> ...



I just need the appropriate officer to address it to (TrgO or CO), a "name" for the subject line and maybe a few words for point (1.)

*PART 2 COMPLETE (please see note at bottom)
*
Now for *PART 2:*

I also need help with another memorandum to address an issue about an officer who "blew his/her top" but did not address the problems that he/she wanted me/us to fix, thus no solutions were produced.

I have the following for this one:



> MEMORANDUM
> 
> 22 Jan 09
> 
> ...



Same deal as above: I just need the appropriate officer to address it to (TrgO or CO), a "name" for the subject line and maybe a few words for point (1.)

If *any* of you can assist me that would mean SO much to me, you have no idea.

Thanks,

Beef.

*-Memorandums have been completed, no more need for assistance.*


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> 
> I have come to some predicaments in my Cadet service and I'm trying to get myself out as soon as possible (I'll be writing NSCE and possibly being employed as a Staff Cadet this summer and hopefully get into the PRes by mid-September).
> 
> ...



Who you are addressing it to and the subject really matters on how your chain of command operates.  In a corps where you have active Officers as Pl Comds you would want to send the memo to them - if not then the CSM/RSM may be the best person to deal with it.

Anything regarding an officer in a cadet unit should be sent to the attention of the CO.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (23 Jan 2009)

See.... the thing is, my RSM is "aging out" on 2 Feb 09 and it doesn't look like he cares anymore because he hasn't shown up for anything since November; my CSM is unreliable - he's a childhood "friend" of mine (not that it affects anything) and he puts little or no effort in everything.

Basically it sits like this:

CO -> OpsO/TrgO -> RSM -> CSM -> Me -> SecComd -> Everyone else.

I just don't know where to go. But thanks for the additional information, I've made a couple steps forward  

*EDITED NOTE:*

Now I don't exactly remember who to do this, but if I want the memorandum to several other people I use a Dist List? (It goes below the Signature block correct?)


----------



## R. Jorgensen (23 Jan 2009)

*Topic completed, requesting lock.*


----------

